# Just because I love them so much!!!



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

*Some pictures taken today of the terrible twosome *


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I love Manny's expression of absolute concentration 
Looks as if he's getting an ear bashing from Molly in the first picture 
They are gorgeous though :001_wub:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Soooo cute!! They look like cuddly teddy bears 

I love Manny's ginger ears and tail, and Molly's face is just so adorable- those amber eyes are beautiful! :001_wub:


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Great photos..


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_lovely pictures, both Molly and Manny are gorgeous, big fluff balls, ,,:001_wub:,_


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Molly and Manny say thank you


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

They are so adorable and cuddly looking.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Your cats are beginning to make me think again about Persians...I love your pix!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Jonescat, every household should have a Persian in it! I couldn't be without Manny's mum and sister now, and find it hard to imagine life without a Persian on my lap when I come home from work.

Oh, Jenny, Manny might be getting some more extended family soon!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

carly87 said:


> Jonescat, every household should have a Persian in it! I couldn't be without Manny's mum and sister now, and find it hard to imagine life without a Persian on my lap when I come home from work.
> 
> Oh, Jenny, Manny might be getting some more extended family soon!


ooooooooooo I will e mail for news!!! I have a load of photos to send, to show how the little man is growing


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Something to think about next time there's a space....


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

The third pic is my favourite


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Lunabuma said:


> The third pic is my favourite


Mine too, but sshhh dont tell Manny


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

They are beautiful <3 <3  xx


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## BespokePetSupplies (May 10, 2012)

They look so friendly and adorable


----------

